# Anywhere else here like Anime?



## phoenyx

I found one other person in this board that likes them, thought I'd see if anyone else does. For those who aren't aware, Animes are: "a style of Japanese film and television animation, typically aimed at adults as well as children."

Some are really only for adults, while others are for the whole family. It's not for everyone, but I've loved anime before I even knew its name: when I was a kid, I loved "The Last Unicorn", not knowing that the animation team had some anime artists in it. If you've never heard of animes, but would like to check one out, let me know and I can try to figure out what type of anime would suit you. Even the famous movie reviewer Roger Ebert likes a few, such as this one:

If you already like animes, I'd like to know what your favourites are and/or a recent anime series that you watched/are watching and you really like, and why. My own list of animes I've seen, as well as the ranks I gave them, can be seen here:
Scott75's Anime List - MyAnimeList.net


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Yes, phoenix, there are several folks here that like Anime. Probably enough for an active forum.

I am more old-school when it comes to favorites. In no particular order: Macross Plus, Space Battleship Yamato, Patlabor I, II & Wasted XIII, Ghost in the Shell, Bubblegum Crisis 2033, Dirty Pair, Gunsmith Cats, Appleseed, Princess Mononoke etc...

For more recent stuff:
Been recommended to watch JoJo's Bizarre Adventure by Pumpkin Row here on USMB. I Recommend Girls und Panzer.


----------



## phoenyx

Stasha_Sz said:


> Yes, phoenix, there are several folks here that like Anime. Probably enough for an active forum.
> 
> I am more old-school when it comes to favorites. In no particular order: Macross Plus, Space Battleship Yamato, Patlabor I, II & Wasted XIII, Ghost in the Shell, Bubblegum Crisis 2033, Dirty Pair, Gunsmith Cats, Appleseed, Princess Mononoke etc...
> 
> For more recent stuff:
> Been recommended to watch JoJo's Bizarre Adventure by Pumpkin Row here on USMB. I Recommend Girls und Panzer.



Pumpkin Row is the other person on this board that I realized like anime, and thus this thread . I haven't yet really tried to get into JoJo's either. Of the animes you mention, I loved Ghost in the Shell, as well as Appleseed, Bubblegum Crisis and Princess Mononoke. As to Spaceship Battleship Yamato, I get this feeling like there may have been more then one version of that. I couldn't get into the recent one.. is that all there is?


----------



## Stasha_Sz

The one I am most familiar with was the '70's version which here in the states was dubbed and titled "Star Blazers". There is also a live action version that came out about 3 or 4 years ago that I am lukewarm on. (did not care for how the Gamelons were handled) There were 3 seasons of the original anime if I am remembering correctly. Two of those, the Gamelons were the antagonists, the other was the Comet Empire. There may also be a more recent animated version that came out like 2013 and may not be available outside of Japan.


----------



## phoenyx

Stasha_Sz said:


> The one I am most familiar with was the '70's version which here in the states was dubbed and titled "Star Blazers". There is also a live action version that came out about 3 or 4 years ago that I am lukewarm on. (did not care for how the Gamelons were handled)



It came out in 2010, never saw it:
Space Battleship Yamato (2010 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Stasha_Sz said:


> There were 3 seasons of the original anime if I am remembering correctly. Two of those, the Gamelons were the antagonists, the other was the Comet Empire. There may also be a more recent animated version that came out like 2013 and may not be available outside of Japan.



Yep, it was in theaters in 2012 and aired on TV in 2013, that's the one I couldn't get into, laugh ...
Space Battleship Yamato 2199 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Speaking of old animes, one I really started getting into was "Legend of the Galactic Heroes". Then in one episode, the war leader on one side of the conflict was set on killing the emperor's son, I was so angry at him for wanting to do that, I stopped watching the series .


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Try to chase down the '70's series then. Yes, it is primitive by today's standards, but it was well written and actually had a proper climax in each of the seasons. (which was my gripe about the live action, typical Japanese film: no resolution ending)
Netflix maybe?


----------



## phoenyx

Stasha_Sz said:


> Try to chase down the '70's series then. Yes, it is primitive by today's standards, but it was well written and actually had a proper climax in each of the seasons. (which was my gripe about the live action, typical Japanese film: no resolution ending)
> Netflix maybe?



Don't think Netflix Canada has it. I went to check just now, but Netflix says it's having "technical difficulties" (to be fair, I'm not sure I've ever had that happen before). I could probably find it elsewhere though


----------



## Pumpkin Row

_Oh, someone actually did it~_

_My first anime was actually Gundam Wing. I didn't realize it was anime at the time, but when I actually learned what anime was, I actually started watching anime from various countries. Code Lyoko is a really good French anime and Blassreiter is a really good German anime._

_Do you guys have specific genres you're into? I like "Moe", "Mecha", and "Action" for the most part._


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Do you guys have specific genres you're into? I like "Moe", "Mecha", and "Action" for the most part._


 
If by "action" you mean martial arts, not much into that. Mecha, yes, very much so. How would you classify GITS? Fantasy, is another favorite, which would cover my Miyazaki likes. Harems are fun, a la Tenchi series.

As I Mentioned in that welcome post where we first broached the subject, my first was Astro-boy, and like you, I had no clue it was anime. I rediscovered the genre later on in college when a Japanese exchange student loaned me a couple of mangas. Being a prolific doodler, my style was very manga-like. A led to B & here we are.


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Ha, now you got me reminiscing...

When I used to rent anime VCR from Blockbuster, (remember those turkeys?), most were Manga USA tapes. This was the preview short. Anime & KMFDM? Win/win


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Stasha_Sz said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Do you guys have specific genres you're into? I like "Moe", "Mecha", and "Action" for the most part._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If by "action" you mean martial arts, not much into that. Mecha, yes, very much so. How would you classify GITS? Fantasy, is another favorite, which would cover my Miyazaki likes. Harems are fun, a la Tenchi series.
> 
> As I Mentioned in that welcome post where we first broached the subject, my first was Astro-boy, and like you, I had no clue it was anime. I rediscovered the genre later on in college when a Japanese exchange student loaned me a couple of mangas. Being a prolific doodler, my style was very manga-like. A led to B & here we are.
Click to expand...

_Not so much martial arts, as focusing mostly on fighting in general. Dragon Ball Z, D. Grey Man, Soul Eater, Darker than Black. I suppose calling it a genre isn't specific enough._

_I actually read some manga, too, what have you read?_


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Not so much martial arts, as focusing mostly on fighting in general. Dragon Ball Z, D. Grey Man, Soul Eater, Darker than Black. I suppose calling it a genre isn't specific enough._
> 
> _I actually read some manga, too, what have you read?_


 
I guess I was being too specific regarding action. My bad. DBZ always seemed a bit juvenile to me, never got into it. Grey Man & Soul Eater I have not seen. Darker than Black, yes, I did like that. Chase down a copy of Gunsmith Cats. That is the sort of action that I am into, (girls with guns, bombs & fast classic cars, w/no fan service). It is a mini series, maybe an hour & a half long.

Mangas? A bunch. At one time I had about 20 odd Evangelions. Silent Mobius, MAR, Mahoromatic, Akira, Claymore, GITS, of course, bunch of others. About the only one I have left is the Kodansha Bilingual Ghost in the Shell, that I picked up at 1/2 price books for $7USD. (the version w/ Motoko's drug induced shipboard lez sex session not cut out as it was in the US version)


----------



## Skull Pilot

I stopped watching cartoons when I was 10 years old


----------



## phoenyx

Pumpkin Row said:


> _Oh, someone actually did it~_
> 
> _My first anime was actually Gundam Wing. I didn't realize it was anime at the time, but when I actually learned what anime was, I actually started watching anime from various countries. Code Lyoko is a really good French anime and Blassreiter is a really good German anime._
> 
> _Do you guys have specific genres you're into? I like "Moe", "Mecha", and "Action" for the most part._



I'm a pretty big fan of mecha- my second favourite anime is mecha- Rah Xephon. Its parallels to Evangelion are unmistakable, I just like its execution more:

Evangelion is a little further down the line. I like the old version more (sorry PR ;-)), but I like the new ones too . I have heard of Blassreiter, I think I actually have it on Netflix, but I haven't yet seen it. I think I may try that soon. Never heard of Code Lyoko, so I googled it, the trailer looks cool ...

I'm not really sure how I'd classify my favourite anime of all, St. Luminous Mission High School. Slice of life with a little paranormal maybe? One of the things I so like about this anime is that while there is a bit of paranormal in it, it's minimal, and if you were to take it as a metaphor for something -else-, it wouldn't be required at all. That something else, I believe, is the main theme. What I like so much about this anime is how subtle it is with what I believe is this main theme. I think it's so subtle that I believe some people have been disappointed with it because they never get it, instead focusing on minor details that I really don't care about. The introductory song is the thing I don't think I'll ever forget. To me, it speaks of beauty, as well as sorrow. If I had to summarize the the main theme in this anime, I'd say it's that sometimes, beauty must disappear and you can never really get it back. That being said, you have to keep on trying anyway, because you never know, and while you may not get quite the same thing, you may atleast get something similar; an echo, if you will. I haven't found a trailer for it, just a clip of the very first episode, which I think gives a clue to the main theme in the opening sequence (complete with the introductory theme song, which I've been told by an ex girlfriend I actually sung while sleeping ). I didn't figure out what I believe to be the main theme until a lot later though.


----------



## phoenyx

Skull Pilot said:


> I stopped watching cartoons when I was 10 years old



If all you'd seen were the western kind, I'd kind of understand. But many animes are definitely not for children.


----------



## phoenyx

Pumpkin Row said:


> Stasha_Sz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Do you guys have specific genres you're into? I like "Moe", "Mecha", and "Action" for the most part._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If by "action" you mean martial arts, not much into that. Mecha, yes, very much so. How would you classify GITS? Fantasy, is another favorite, which would cover my Miyazaki likes. Harems are fun, a la Tenchi series.
> 
> As I Mentioned in that welcome post where we first broached the subject, my first was Astro-boy, and like you, I had no clue it was anime. I rediscovered the genre later on in college when a Japanese exchange student loaned me a couple of mangas. Being a prolific doodler, my style was very manga-like. A led to B & here we are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Not so much martial arts, as focusing mostly on fighting in general. Dragon Ball Z, D. Grey Man, Soul Eater, Darker than Black. I suppose calling it a genre isn't specific enough._
> 
> _I actually read some manga, too, what have you read?_
Click to expand...


That got me thinking, have you seen any of the Kara no Kyoukai (Garden of Sinners) films? I -love- the opening music in the first one, and the theme of it is played in different ways throughout the films, and the storylines are very good too. Can be a bit confusing though, especially if you still haven't read the mangas (I haven't yet myself).  I don't mind, I can always speculate about what was going on, and I can see them again too at some point (perhaps after having read the mangas ). Also, the films are not in chronological order. I'm happy that I saw the first episode first though, it really pulled me in and that theme song is the one that the rest incorporate  into their own. Here's a trailer that incorporates all 7 episodes/films (I think they're more like films myself):


----------



## Pumpkin Row

Stasha_Sz said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Not so much martial arts, as focusing mostly on fighting in general. Dragon Ball Z, D. Grey Man, Soul Eater, Darker than Black. I suppose calling it a genre isn't specific enough._
> 
> _I actually read some manga, too, what have you read?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I was being too specific regarding action. My bad. DBZ always seemed a bit juvenile to me, never got into it. Grey Man & Soul Eater I have not seen. Darker than Black, yes, I did like that. Chase down a copy of Gunsmith Cats. That is the sort of action that I am into, (girls with guns, bombs & fast classic cars, w/no fan service). It is a mini series, maybe an hour & a half long.
> 
> Mangas? A bunch. At one time I had about 20 odd Evangelions. Silent Mobius, MAR, Mahoromatic, Akira, Claymore, GITS, of course, bunch of others. About the only one I have left is the Kodansha Bilingual Ghost in the Shell, that I picked up at 1/2 price books for $7USD. (the version w/ Motoko's drug induced shipboard lez sex session not cut out as it was in the US version)
Click to expand...

_I thought DBZ was fun, the anime just kept getting ahead of the manga, so they spend entire episodes powering up or doing some other mundane activity._

_Oh, I've read MAR and watched the Claymore anime. Raki was so annoying, I kept hoping he'd die through the entire series. Though, the anime never concluded. _


----------



## Pumpkin Row

phoenyx said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Oh, someone actually did it~_
> 
> _My first anime was actually Gundam Wing. I didn't realize it was anime at the time, but when I actually learned what anime was, I actually started watching anime from various countries. Code Lyoko is a really good French anime and Blassreiter is a really good German anime._
> 
> _Do you guys have specific genres you're into? I like "Moe", "Mecha", and "Action" for the most part._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a pretty big fan of mecha- my second favourite anime is mecha- Rah Xephon. Its parallels to Evangelion are unmistakable, I just like its execution more:
> 
> Evangelion is a little further down the line. I like the old version more (sorry PR ;-)), but I like the new ones too . I have heard of Blassreiter, I think I actually have it on Netflix, but I haven't yet seen it. I think I may try that soon. Never heard of Code Lyoko, so I googled it, the trailer looks cool ...
> 
> I'm not really sure how I'd classify my favourite anime of all, St. Luminous Mission High School. Slice of life with a little paranormal maybe? One of the things I so like about this anime is that while there is a bit of paranormal in it, it's minimal, and if you were to take it as a metaphor for something -else-, it wouldn't be required at all. That something else, I believe, is the main theme. What I like so much about this anime is how subtle it is with what I believe is this main theme. I think it's so subtle that I believe some people have been disappointed with it because they never get it, instead focusing on minor details that I really don't care about. The introductory song is the thing I don't think I'll ever forget. To me, it speaks of beauty, as well as sorrow. If I had to summarize the the main theme in this anime, I'd say it's that sometimes, beauty must disappear and you can never really get it back. That being said, you have to keep on trying anyway, because you never know, and while you may not get quite the same thing, you may atleast get something similar; an echo, if you will. I haven't found a trailer for it, just a clip of the very first episode, which I think gives a clue to the main theme in the opening sequence (complete with the introductory theme song, which I've been told by an ex girlfriend I actually sung while sleeping ). I didn't figure out what I believe to be the main theme until a lot later though.
Click to expand...

_Code Lyoko is really well done. While the voice acting gets a little... eh... in places, the anime itself is really good. I watched the entirety of the first series, the sequel is live action, I haven't watched it yet, but I plan to do so at some point. Oh, I also watched some Medabots, but I don't recall where I started or ended, so I didn't add it to my list. That series had some neat games that came out, too. _

_St. Luminous High School sounds interesting, at least. I may watch it at some point._


----------



## phoenyx

Pumpkin Row said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Oh, someone actually did it~_
> 
> _My first anime was actually Gundam Wing. I didn't realize it was anime at the time, but when I actually learned what anime was, I actually started watching anime from various countries. Code Lyoko is a really good French anime and Blassreiter is a really good German anime._
> 
> _Do you guys have specific genres you're into? I like "Moe", "Mecha", and "Action" for the most part._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a pretty big fan of mecha- my second favourite anime is mecha- Rah Xephon. Its parallels to Evangelion are unmistakable, I just like its execution more:
> 
> Evangelion is a little further down the line. I like the old version more (sorry PR ;-)), but I like the new ones too . I have heard of Blassreiter, I think I actually have it on Netflix, but I haven't yet seen it. I think I may try that soon. Never heard of Code Lyoko, so I googled it, the trailer looks cool ...
> 
> I'm not really sure how I'd classify my favourite anime of all, St. Luminous Mission High School. Slice of life with a little paranormal maybe? One of the things I so like about this anime is that while there is a bit of paranormal in it, it's minimal, and if you were to take it as a metaphor for something -else-, it wouldn't be required at all. That something else, I believe, is the main theme. What I like so much about this anime is how subtle it is with what I believe is this main theme. I think it's so subtle that I believe some people have been disappointed with it because they never get it, instead focusing on minor details that I really don't care about. The introductory song is the thing I don't think I'll ever forget. To me, it speaks of beauty, as well as sorrow. If I had to summarize the the main theme in this anime, I'd say it's that sometimes, beauty must disappear and you can never really get it back. That being said, you have to keep on trying anyway, because you never know, and while you may not get quite the same thing, you may atleast get something similar; an echo, if you will. I haven't found a trailer for it, just a clip of the very first episode, which I think gives a clue to the main theme in the opening sequence (complete with the introductory theme song, which I've been told by an ex girlfriend I actually sung while sleeping ). I didn't figure out what I believe to be the main theme until a lot later though.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Code Lyoko is really well done. While the voice acting gets a little... eh... in places, the anime itself is really good. I watched the entirety of the first series, the sequel is live action, I haven't watched it yet, but I plan to do so at some point._
Click to expand...


I decided to give it a try, seen episode 0, and started episode 1, looks good so far . 



Pumpkin Row said:


> _ Oh, I also watched some Medabots, but I don't recall where I started or ended, so I didn't add it to my list. That series had some neat games that came out, too._



Ok, I haven't seen that one either.



Pumpkin Row said:


> _St. Luminous High School sounds interesting, at least. I may watch it at some point._



k


----------



## phoenyx

Pumpkin Row said:


> Stasha_Sz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Not so much martial arts, as focusing mostly on fighting in general. Dragon Ball Z, D. Grey Man, Soul Eater, Darker than Black. I suppose calling it a genre isn't specific enough._
> 
> _I actually read some manga, too, what have you read?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I was being too specific regarding action. My bad. DBZ always seemed a bit juvenile to me, never got into it. Grey Man & Soul Eater I have not seen. Darker than Black, yes, I did like that. Chase down a copy of Gunsmith Cats. That is the sort of action that I am into, (girls with guns, bombs & fast classic cars, w/no fan service). It is a mini series, maybe an hour & a half long.
> 
> Mangas? A bunch. At one time I had about 20 odd Evangelions. Silent Mobius, MAR, Mahoromatic, Akira, Claymore, GITS, of course, bunch of others. About the only one I have left is the Kodansha Bilingual Ghost in the Shell, that I picked up at 1/2 price books for $7USD. (the version w/ Motoko's drug induced shipboard lez sex session not cut out as it was in the US version)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I thought DBZ was fun, the anime just kept getting ahead of the manga, so they spend entire episodes powering up or doing some other mundane activity._
> 
> _Oh, I've read MAR and watched the Claymore anime. Raki was so annoying, I kept hoping he'd die through the entire series. Though, the anime never concluded. _
Click to expand...


(_Raki was so annoying, I kept hoping he'd die through the entire series)-> Lol . I admit, he was a tad annoying, but I had to respect Claire's feelings about him. I just realized I didn't even have that anime included in myanimelist; I've been kind of lazy about adding animes to my list, but I've added that one now atleast . _


----------



## Pumpkin Row

phoenyx said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stasha_Sz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Not so much martial arts, as focusing mostly on fighting in general. Dragon Ball Z, D. Grey Man, Soul Eater, Darker than Black. I suppose calling it a genre isn't specific enough._
> 
> _I actually read some manga, too, what have you read?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I was being too specific regarding action. My bad. DBZ always seemed a bit juvenile to me, never got into it. Grey Man & Soul Eater I have not seen. Darker than Black, yes, I did like that. Chase down a copy of Gunsmith Cats. That is the sort of action that I am into, (girls with guns, bombs & fast classic cars, w/no fan service). It is a mini series, maybe an hour & a half long.
> 
> Mangas? A bunch. At one time I had about 20 odd Evangelions. Silent Mobius, MAR, Mahoromatic, Akira, Claymore, GITS, of course, bunch of others. About the only one I have left is the Kodansha Bilingual Ghost in the Shell, that I picked up at 1/2 price books for $7USD. (the version w/ Motoko's drug induced shipboard lez sex session not cut out as it was in the US version)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I thought DBZ was fun, the anime just kept getting ahead of the manga, so they spend entire episodes powering up or doing some other mundane activity._
> 
> _Oh, I've read MAR and watched the Claymore anime. Raki was so annoying, I kept hoping he'd die through the entire series. Though, the anime never concluded. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (_Raki was so annoying, I kept hoping he'd die through the entire series)-> Lol . I admit, he was a tad annoying, but I had to respect Claire's feelings about him. I just realized I didn't even have that anime included in myanimelist; I've been kind of lazy about adding animes to my list, but I've added that one now atleast . _
Click to expand...

_He was a damsel in distress, and absolutely worthless. I didn't respect anything about him, and Claire's feelings made no sense._


----------



## phoenyx

Stasha_Sz said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Not so much martial arts, as focusing mostly on fighting in general. Dragon Ball Z, D. Grey Man, Soul Eater, Darker than Black. I suppose calling it a genre isn't specific enough._
> 
> _I actually read some manga, too, what have you read?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I was being too specific regarding action. My bad. DBZ always seemed a bit juvenile to me, never got into it. Grey Man & Soul Eater I have not seen. Darker than Black, yes, I did like that. Chase down a copy of Gunsmith Cats. That is the sort of action that I am into, (girls with guns, bombs & fast classic cars, w/no fan service). It is a mini series, maybe an hour & a half long.
> 
> Mangas? A bunch. At one time I had about 20 odd Evangelions. Silent Mobius, MAR, Mahoromatic, Akira, Claymore, GITS, of course, bunch of others. About the only one I have left is the Kodansha Bilingual Ghost in the Shell, that I picked up at 1/2 price books for $7USD. (the version w/ Motoko's drug induced shipboard lez sex session not cut out as it was in the US version)
Click to expand...


I saw all the ghost in the shell animes, but I took a look at the first manga comic or so. I might get into it again sometime, but I admit in general, I only see the animes. The only exception I've ever made to that is Arpeggio of Blue Steel. I loved that anime and it was over far too soon in my view, so I made an exception in that case and read the manga for it.


----------



## phoenyx

Pumpkin Row said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stasha_Sz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Not so much martial arts, as focusing mostly on fighting in general. Dragon Ball Z, D. Grey Man, Soul Eater, Darker than Black. I suppose calling it a genre isn't specific enough._
> 
> _I actually read some manga, too, what have you read?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I was being too specific regarding action. My bad. DBZ always seemed a bit juvenile to me, never got into it. Grey Man & Soul Eater I have not seen. Darker than Black, yes, I did like that. Chase down a copy of Gunsmith Cats. That is the sort of action that I am into, (girls with guns, bombs & fast classic cars, w/no fan service). It is a mini series, maybe an hour & a half long.
> 
> Mangas? A bunch. At one time I had about 20 odd Evangelions. Silent Mobius, MAR, Mahoromatic, Akira, Claymore, GITS, of course, bunch of others. About the only one I have left is the Kodansha Bilingual Ghost in the Shell, that I picked up at 1/2 price books for $7USD. (the version w/ Motoko's drug induced shipboard lez sex session not cut out as it was in the US version)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I thought DBZ was fun, the anime just kept getting ahead of the manga, so they spend entire episodes powering up or doing some other mundane activity._
> 
> _Oh, I've read MAR and watched the Claymore anime. Raki was so annoying, I kept hoping he'd die through the entire series. Though, the anime never concluded. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (_Raki was so annoying, I kept hoping he'd die through the entire series)-> Lol . I admit, he was a tad annoying, but I had to respect Claire's feelings about him. I just realized I didn't even have that anime included in myanimelist; I've been kind of lazy about adding animes to my list, but I've added that one now atleast . _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _He was a damsel in distress, and absolutely worthless. I didn't respect anything about him, and Claire's feelings made no sense._
Click to expand...


I was actually going to say -exactly that-, that he had a lot of elements of the 'damsel in distress' . But I wouldn't say he was absolutely worthless- there was an episode where Claire almost becomes an awakened being, and knights are about to kill her, but he risks his life to persuade the knights not to kill her.


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Stasha_Sz

Sorry gang... have to make this a short reply tonight, been up since like 0500hrs working on a 930 Turbo that blew up during a wine & cheese rally, which has left me with a screaming headache...
Glad you all like the KMFDM/Anime videos. Here is their classic featuring splices from the first Patlabor film. A must see if you have not had the opportunity.


----------



## Moonglow

What, no _Sailor Moon_ fans?


----------



## phoenyx

Moonglow said:


> What, no _Sailor Moon_ fans?



Not really my thing. Are you suggesting that you yourself are a Sailor Moon fan?


----------



## Moonglow

phoenyx said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> What, no _Sailor Moon_ fans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really my thing. Are you suggesting that you yourself are a Sailor Moon fan?
Click to expand...

Nope, never cared for much of anime as it is so repetitive and redundant....


----------



## phoenyx

Moonglow said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> What, no _Sailor Moon_ fans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really my thing. Are you suggesting that you yourself are a Sailor Moon fan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, never cared for much of anime as it is so repetitive and redundant....
Click to expand...


If all you've seen of anime is Sailor Moon, I think I might understand your point of view .


----------



## Montrovant

The first thing I can remember watching which was at all anime-like was Robotech.  

There are a few anime films I've enjoyed.  Ghost in the Shell, Fist of the North Star (so ridiculous, but somehow still fun), Ninja Scroll, Dark City.  The little girl I nanny actually just watched The Last Unicorn a few days ago, odd coincidence to see it mentioned in here.  I enjoyed the Helsing series.  Akira of course, although I don't like the movie as much as many others seem to.  The 2 Vampire Hunter D movies.

I don't like watching with subtitles so my anime watching is always somewhat limited.  I also don't much care for the silly, childish humor that often seems to be part of anime.  I was going to try watching Death Note but still haven't gotten to it.  Cartoon Network has a block of anime they put on.


----------



## phoenyx

Montrovant said:


> The first thing I can remember watching which was at all anime-like was Robotech.



Are you talking about this?



Montrovant said:


> There are a few anime films I've enjoyed.  Ghost in the Shell



I've watched all Ghost in the Shell films and tv series, good stuff .



Montrovant said:


> Fist of the North Star (so ridiculous, but somehow still fun)



I've found that about a lot of anime; it makes me laugh with its ridiculousness and gets into my heart .



Montrovant said:


> Ninja Scroll, Dark City.



Dark City was an anime? I only saw the live action film:

I liked it quite a bit.



Montrovant said:


> The little girl I nanny actually just watched The Last Unicorn a few days ago, odd coincidence to see it mentioned in here.



Cool . What did you think of it? And can you see how its animation has elements of anime? I guess cartoons today have blended more now, but it definitely was a fairly unconventional back in its day. I also loved the story line; it frequently helps to be based on a book with a lot to draw on (I still haven't read the book).



Montrovant said:


> I enjoyed the Helsing series.



The original, or the new one? I loved the original, still haven't seen the new one. I've been told the new one's better, but I just didn't like the way Aducard acted towards the female cop-turned vamp from the very beginning and so stopped watching it. I may gave it another go though, I think PR likes it .



Montrovant said:


> Akira of course, although I don't like the movie as much as many others seem to.



I watched a bit of it, couldn't get into it. The first anime I knew was an anime (as opposed to "The Last Unicorn", which combined anime elements with a more American style) was the original Evangelion, liked it a lot .



Montrovant said:


> The 2 Vampire Hunter D movies.



Couldn't get into the Vampire Hunter tv series, never tried the movies.



Montrovant said:


> I don't like watching with subtitles so my anime watching is always somewhat limited.



I prefer having them dubbed myself (so long as they're dubbed well), but if I like an anime, I'll do subtitles (so long as they aren't too mangled ).



Montrovant said:


> I also don't much care for the silly, childish humor that often seems to be part of anime.  I was going to try watching Death Note but still haven't gotten to it.



My 17 year old niece read the start of the manga from a friend, and liked it, but I just couldn't get into it. The main character starts out seeing things too black and white in my view.



Montrovant said:


> Cartoon Network has a block of anime they put on.



Cool


----------



## Montrovant

phoenyx said:


> Are you talking about this?



Yeah, the Robotech that was on network TV back in the 80s.  That's the first anime-style thing I recall watching, and I loved that show as a kid.  



phoenyx said:


> Dark City was an anime? I only saw the live action film:



Hah!  No, I didn't mean Dark City (although that was good), I actually meant Wicked City.  



phoenyx said:


> Cool . What did you think of it? And can you see how its animation has elements of anime? I guess cartoons today have blended more now, but it definitely was a fairly unconventional back in its day. I also loved the story line; it frequently helps to be based on a book with a lot to draw on (I still haven't read the book).



I didn't watch most of it, I just saw her watching it with her mother.  I think I may have seen it as a child; it seemed a bit familiar.  



phoenyx said:


> The original, or the new one? I loved the original, still haven't seen the new one. I've been told the new one's better, but I just didn't like the way Aducard acted towards the female cop-turned vamp from the very beginning and so stopped watching it. I may gave it another go though, I think PR likes it .



I watched the original Helsing.  I started the new one, but I had just watched the original when I did and they are close enough that it didn't seem worth watching at that point.  From the first episode (or maybe two, I can't remember if I watched the second) I thought that there were some things done better and some not so good.  It was nice to have the same voice cast.



phoenyx said:


> I watched a bit of it, couldn't get into it. The first anime I knew was an anime (as opposed to "The Last Unicorn", which combined anime elements with a more American style) was the original Evangelion, liked it a lot .



I couldn't stand Evangelion.  A friend was a big fan but I just thought it was a huge disappointment.  What looked like it would be a good mech style movie ended up filled with a bunch of pre-teen silliness.  



phoenyx said:


> Couldn't get into the Vampire Hunter tv series, never tried the movies.



The first movie was OK, the second was actually better I think.  Or maybe it was just better art, it's been a while.


I also enjoyed Blood The Last Vampire.  I can't remember if I ever watched any of the series, Blood+ or Blood C.  There have been some other anime movies that I enjoyed but don't remember because it's been so long.

I do remember seeing some of Oratsukidoji (is that spelled right?), The Legend of the Overfiend.  That was just filled with crazy tentacle crap and the protagonist ends up turning into a giant monster destroying the world by shooting energy beams out of his multiple penises.    Sometimes the Japanese are just odd!


----------



## Dot Com

List of anime for a friends List of anime for a friends


----------



## Dot Com

more anime shit more anime shit


----------



## phoenyx

Dot Com said:


> more anime shit more anime shit



Some really nice ones there. You like them all?


----------



## Wyld Kard

phoenyx said:


> I found one other person in this board that likes them, thought I'd see if anyone else does. For those who aren't aware, Animes are: "a style of Japanese film and television animation, typically aimed at adults as well as children."
> 
> Some are really only for adults, while others are for the whole family. It's not for everyone, but I've loved anime before I even knew its name: when I was a kid, I loved "The Last Unicorn", not knowing that the animation team had some anime artists in it. If you've never heard of animes, but would like to check one out, let me know and I can try to figure out what type of anime would suit you. Even the famous movie reviewer Roger Ebert likes a few, such as this one:
> 
> If you already like animes, I'd like to know what your favourites are and/or a recent anime series that you watched/are watching and you really like, and why. My own list of animes I've seen, as well as the ranks I gave them, can be seen here:
> Scott75's Anime List - MyAnimeList.net



I've watched some anime like Senran Kagura, Ninja Scroll, Vampire Hunter D, Inuyasha, Naruto Shippuden, High School DxD, Kill La Kill, DBZ, DBGT to name a few.


----------



## phoenyx

Wildcard said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found one other person in this board that likes them, thought I'd see if anyone else does. For those who aren't aware, Animes are: "a style of Japanese film and television animation, typically aimed at adults as well as children."
> 
> Some are really only for adults, while others are for the whole family. It's not for everyone, but I've loved anime before I even knew its name: when I was a kid, I loved "The Last Unicorn", not knowing that the animation team had some anime artists in it. If you've never heard of animes, but would like to check one out, let me know and I can try to figure out what type of anime would suit you. Even the famous movie reviewer Roger Ebert likes a few, such as this one:
> 
> If you already like animes, I'd like to know what your favourites are and/or a recent anime series that you watched/are watching and you really like, and why. My own list of animes I've seen, as well as the ranks I gave them, can be seen here:
> Scott75's Anime List - MyAnimeList.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've watched some anime like Senran Kagura, Ninja Scroll, Vampire Hunter D, Inuyasha, Naruto Shippuden, High School DxD, Kill La Kill, DBZ, DBGT to name a few.
Click to expand...


Of the ones you've mentioned, I saw and liked the first season of High School DxD. However, I felt that the second season lost its way, especially at one particular point, and didn't finish it. I've only seen part of Inuyasha. I thought it was ok, but I just couldn't finish it at the time.


----------



## Faun

Hey, phoenyx, why'd you abandon your own thread?

9/11: The Pentaplane Flyover Theory


----------



## phoenyx

Faun said:


> Hey, phoenyx, why'd you abandon your own thread?
> 
> 9/11: The Pentaplane Flyover Theory



A little off topic here . I'll reply to you in a PM.


----------



## Dot Com

phoenyx said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> more anime shit more anime shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some really nice ones there. You like them all?
Click to expand...

I'm just a big fan of the old Ghost in the Shell movies


----------



## phoenyx

Dot Com said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> more anime shit more anime shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some really nice ones there. You like them all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just a big fan of the old Ghost in the Shell movies
Click to expand...


Me too


----------



## Dot Com

Yes, Yes,.. Another Anime List Yes, Yes,.. Another Anime List


----------



## Wyld Kard

Another great anime series.


----------



## InsaneForJesus

Am new to anime  watched death note and am watching high school of the dead ( Boobies and Zombies ) at the moment only a few eps in loving it


----------



## Stasha_Sz

DEATHMENTAL said:


> Am new to anime watched death note and am watching high school of the dead ( Boobies and Zombies ) at the moment only a few eps in loving it


 
Excellent! Lots of good stuff out there, many are listed on this thread. Check them out.


----------



## phoenyx

Wildcard said:


> Another great anime series.



I loved Witchblade !


----------



## phoenyx

Dot Com said:


> Yes, Yes,.. Another Anime List Yes, Yes,.. Another Anime List



Of that list, I saw Xamd: Lost Memories. I -loved- that anime. Don't think I'll ever forget the ending song either...


----------



## phoenyx

InsaneForJesus said:


> Am new to anime  watched death note and am watching high school of the dead ( Boobies and Zombies ) at the moment only a few eps in loving it



I see . I couldn't get into either of those, but something that I think is similar to High School of the Dead that I liked was High School DxD. Only the first season though, I got annoyed at something that happened in the second season and never finished it -.-...


----------



## Montrovant

phoenyx said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another great anime series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved Witchblade !
Click to expand...


I never watched the anime.  I really liked the live action series with Yancy Butler, though.


----------



## phoenyx

Montrovant said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dark City was an anime? I only saw the live action film:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hah!  No, I didn't mean Dark City (although that was good), I actually meant Wicked City.
Click to expand...


I thought that's what you may have meant . I only saw bits of it, but I may try to really see it one of these days...



Montrovant said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool . What did you think of it? And can you see how its animation has elements of anime? I guess cartoons today have blended more now, but it definitely was a fairly unconventional back in its day. I also loved the story line; it frequently helps to be based on a book with a lot to draw on (I still haven't read the book).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't watch most of it, I just saw her watching it with her mother.  I think I may have seen it as a child; it seemed a bit familiar.
Click to expand...


It's never too late, lol . Seriously, if you google "the last unicorn youtube" (without the quotes), you can find it.



Montrovant said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> The original, or the new one? I loved the original, still haven't seen the new one. I've been told the new one's better, but I just didn't like the way Aducard acted towards the female cop-turned vamp from the very beginning and so stopped watching it. I may gave it another go though, I think PR likes it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the original Helsing.  I started the new one, but I had just watched the original when I did and they are close enough that it didn't seem worth watching at that point.  From the first episode (or maybe two, I can't remember if I watched the second) I thought that there were some things done better and some not so good.  It was nice to have the same voice cast.
Click to expand...


Really, the same voices? That is definitely surprising . What did you think was done better and what do you think was not done so good?



Montrovant said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched a bit of it, couldn't get into it. The first anime I knew was an anime (as opposed to "The Last Unicorn", which combined anime elements with a more American style) was the original Evangelion, liked it a lot .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't stand Evangelion.  A friend was a big fan but I just thought it was a huge disappointment.  What looked like it would be a good mech style movie ended up filled with a bunch of pre-teen silliness.
Click to expand...


Pffft. I loved it, laugh . And I'm not alone. One of my favourite anime reviewers actually considers the "End of Evangelion" film to be the best movie he's ever watched, and the Evangelion series is definitely something he likes a lot too. I don't think I'd put the "End of Evangelion" into my #1 spot myself, but I definitely liked it a lot, along with the series. I must admit that Shinji sometimes drove me crazy with his fears, but in the end, he always did the right thing when it mattered. Rei and Asuka and Misato were also great female characters in my mind.



Montrovant said:


> phoenyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't get into the Vampire Hunter tv series, never tried the movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first movie was OK, the second was actually better I think.  Or maybe it was just better art, it's been a while.
Click to expand...


I just felt that the bad guys were 2 black and white. I liked the nuance of series like Evangelion, where there both sides have good and bad in them.



Montrovant said:


> I also enjoyed Blood The Last Vampire.



Haven't seen that one yet...



Montrovant said:


> I can't remember if I ever watched any of the series, Blood+ or Blood C.



I read the Blood+ manga, still haven't seen much of the anime series, which is strange for me- I think it's the only case where I've read the manga -before- seeing the anime series . Haven't seen Blood C.



Montrovant said:


> There have been some other anime movies that I enjoyed but don't remember because it's been so long.
> 
> I do remember seeing some of Oratsukidoji (is that spelled right?), The Legend of the Overfiend.



*Urotsukidōji *is the correct spelling (Google is my friend ;-)). I haven't seen it...



Montrovant said:


> That was just filled with crazy tentacle crap and the protagonist ends up turning into a giant monster destroying the world by shooting energy beams out of his multiple penises.    Sometimes the Japanese are just odd!



Laugh . I've never gone for that type. I think the closest I've gotten to that type would be Claymore, but it's nothing like that really, aside from the fact that the main character has to make sure that she is not taken over by her 'inner demon' kinda thing.


----------



## Dot Com

Some Anime that are Actually GOOD


----------



## phoenyx

Dot Com said:


> Some Anime that are Actually GOOD



Of the animes in there, I loved Elven Lied (though it was probably the saddest anime I ever saw, I had to see a happier anime right after that one to get over it ). I also loved Stein's Gate, and Spice and Wolf. Some of the others I started but never finished (I got pretty far in Cowboy Bebop), some I heard of but never started, and some I've just never heard of . I really think I should probably finish Blood+- I read the manga first,  but still haven't finished the anime- I think that's the first non hentai manga where I've done that . I generally don't read non hentai manga all that much. The only other one whose name I can remember is Arpeggio of Blue Steel- there, I liked the anime tv series so much that I decided to read the manga. I should probably check to see if there are any new chapters, been a while since I last checked...


----------



## phoenyx

Thought those who like anime might appreciate this AMV ...


----------



## Wyld Kard

Good anime series.


----------



## Dot Com




----------

